# Where do you get your maps?



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Where do you all access your maps? I am a mapping major, and am just curious. I usually don't purchase very many maps because I use the computer. I do wish I had a printer that could print larger maps. But I dont know if it's worth the upgrade just for personal use.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

I have Natl Geographic Topo? mapping and the old Garmin program. I also use Google a lot. In the field I still prefer the old USGS Topos (7.5). I use a variety of maps for overall views. National Forest, BLM, Regional maps such as Logan & Ogden and some specialty maps like Trails Illustrated(?) Paunsagunt.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Utah Idaho Map Supply. You can even get map's made there of your favorite area's that overlap on two map's made into one map.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Cartographer, at your service!!!!! _(O)_ USGS quad 7.5 min are usually a great buy. If you have access to a plotter even better. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I worked for pipeline company for nearly 30 years. They had a plotter so I got all the 7.5 minute maps I needed. What maps I didn't get from them I got at the local survey company office, wherever I was working or playing. 

In the last 10 years or so I have talken all, more than 400 topo maps from 14 different states where I have worked, backpacked, boated, fished or hunted, and had them laminated.

I do custom maps in TOPO and then laminate them. I set up my land-based GPSs in TOPO and my ocean and big lake GPS stuff in MapCreate. 

I still use the old Map Academy sometimes.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

i get my maps from utah/idaho map stores or the forest service. those ones seem more detailed


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the National Geographic Topo CD series as well. I'm happy with it and it's more than enough detail for my needs.

sawsman


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

It sounds like you're looking for computer maps and GIS software. For printed maps, though, the Dept. of Natural Resources book and map store on North Temple in Salt Lake has a decent selection.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I use MapTech's Terrain Navigator software. You can print maps from your home PC based on the 1:100,000 or the 7.5 minute maps. They are seamless as well. I also use that "waterproof" outdoor paper, which doesn't tear. Very nice and saves me the expense of laminating them.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll tell ya where ya don't go! Utah/Idaho map supply on Antelope drive in Layton.

What the chit! They had more scrapbooking junk than maps there. I almost opened fire, killing not so innocent house wives and children! It was enough to make ya vomit!

And you people call yer self a map store?

I'll second the DWR map shop. I like the nerdy, burly dude that works there sometimes. Gives it that much needed atmosphere.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Ive been using Delorme TOPO USA for a long time now, Its my favorite by far. Its about 100 dollars. I have been using version 4 for years now and i think they are up to version 7 or 8 now. Ive tried National Geographic a couple different times but always went back to TOPO USA

I just keep a delorme Utah Atlas & Gazetteer in my truck and bust the program out when i want to get a better idea on an area, but if you want to get high tech, get a cheap earthmate gps reciever and you can view right in the program with it.


----------

